# sacré bonhomme /sacrée bonne femme/+ nom / prénom



## f007

Buenas noches,
no sé cómo traducir "sacré bonhomme" en esta frase: "Notre acteur était un sacré bonhomme, un dur a cuire."
Espero que me podáis ayudar...


----------



## Tina.Irun

En este contexto, diría que era "un hombre fenomenal, un duro de pelar".
Espera otras opciones.


----------



## grandluc

Hola
Yo te propongo "un tipazo, un tipo de verdad". A ver si los nativos están de acuerdo...


----------



## f007

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

grandluc said:


> Hola
> Yo te propongo "un tipazo, un tipo de verdad". A ver si los nativos están de acuerdo...


 

"Tipazo" ahora se utiliza más para definir un físico atractivo".

Aquí,  puede decirse "un tipo/tío de verdad" pero, además,
 "sacré bonhomme" implica, para mí, una exclamación de media sorpresa    o admiración, como si de repente se realizara qué tipo de hombre es.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Habría que saber a qué actor se refiere para hacernos una idea .
Sin más contexto lo entiendo como:
- ¡genio y figura!
- ¡qué carácter / temperamento!
-¡valiente tipo!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

En este constexto, me quedaría con  "¡genio y figura!".


----------



## f007

Hola de nuevo,
el texto se refiere a un hombre sin piernas que actua en una secuencia de una película (un poco macabro, lo sé), y es un tipo duro, se pasa allí toda la noche con el frío arrastrándose por la calle para rodar la secuencia... 
Personalmente no se habla de él, es un figurante (no habla de su personalidad, se le menciona muy por encima...). 
He pensado traducirlo como "un gran tipo", haciendo una recopilación con todas vuestras propuestas.
Os agradezco mucho vuestras sugerencias!!


----------



## yserien

Me gusta esta explicación de Tina :"sacré bonhomme" implica, para mí, una exclamación de media sorpresa o admiración, como si de repente se realizara qué tipo de hombre es.
Más de una vez  lo habréis escuchado acompañado de "vas o bah ! Tengo la duda.


----------



## café olé

También se puede decir "nuestro actor era mucho hombre, duro de pelar".


----------



## Probo

Hola: "Un gran tipo" referido a un hombre sin piernas, puede ser ofensivo o, como mínimo, provocar la risa; y creo que no es eso lo que pretendes. Tienes algunas propuestas que me han gustado; añade esta a ver qué te parece "un tipo con todas las de la ley". Saludos.


----------



## f007

Probo! Tienes razón, quizá "un gran tipo" pueda resultar ofensivo!! Opté por esa traducción porque me parece que pega con el tono general del resto de la traducción (es una entrevista a un director de cine), digamos que al director le pega decir "un gran tipo", pero me lo voy a replantear, me habeis dado muchas opciones y todas son muy buenas, gracias!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No es lo mismo un gran hombre que un hombre grande.
De la misma manera, no es lo mismo un gran tipo que un tipo grande.

No creo que decir que ese actor es un gran tipo provoque risas a nadie, sino más bien lo contrario. 

Yo no veo ningún riesgo en usar lo de *gran tipo*.


----------



## liklik

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour,

En France on utilise assez le "sacré" suivi d'un nom, et j'aimerais savoir quel serait sa traduction en Espagnol ? Cojonudo ?

Merci


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Definición del Wiki:

3.S'emploie aussi familièrement devant les substantifs pour en appuyer le sens. Il n'a plus alors ce sens appelant à une déférence absolue. S'utilise aussi bien péjorativement que méliorativement (selon le terme employé à la suite). 

Propongo ¡*vaya con Léo!, ¡menudo!* según el contexto.
Espera otras opciones.


----------



## liklik

Gracias por tu respuesta, "menudo" suena bien. Pero no estoy de acuerdo con wikipedia, sacré se utiliza en un contexto meliorativo mientras utilizamos "satané" por un contexto peyorativo.


----------



## Annalees

Bueno, si dices que alguién es un "sacré imbécile", no es meliorativo, verdad?

Creo que "sacré" sirve para enfatizar, que sea de manera positiva o negativa


----------



## liklik

Siento no haber vuelto a precisar que estaba hablando de 'sacré + prénom', y alli si que solamente se emplea de manera positiva. (No lei bien la informacion de wiki la cual acierta, por hablar de substantivo)


----------



## Vialys

yo lo traduciría por *bendito Léo! * o *maldito Léo! * según el caso, la veo como una exclamacion con una connotación religiosa.

Suerte!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Coincido con Vialys aunque _maldito_ pueda ser ambiguo. También: ¡*dichoso Leo*!


----------



## nicduf

Annalees said:


> Bueno, si dices que alguién es un "sacré imbécile", no es meliorativo, verdad?
> 
> Creo que "sacré" sirve para enfatizar, que sea de manera positiva o negativa


 
Il n'y a pas contradiction avec Wikipedia, "sacré" a bien une valeur méliorative, puisqu'il aumgmente le sens de "imbécile" .L'impression péjorative vient seulement du mot "imbécile" pas de "sacré".


----------



## Zazi

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
-J'ai été très hereux de faire votre connaissance, Keira. À mon âge (quatre-vingt ans), l'espoir de faire une dernière découverte était assez faible (il est anthropologue). Et, pourtant, grâce a vous, moi aussi j'ai fait mentir les statistiques, et je ne parle pas de cet objet que vous avez trouvé en Éthiopie.
-Mais alors de quelle découverte parlez-vous?
-Eh bien, d'avoir rencontré une* sacrée bonne femme*!
Il se leva et quitta la table.

Mi duda es sobre si la expresión simplemente se usa para alabar las cualidades de la chica (podría traducirse por "una mujer de verdad") o si indica además un cierto interés amoroso-sexual hacia ella (entonces debería encontrar una expresión más voluptuosa, imagino).

Mil gracias. Estoy muy perdida...


----------



## Zazi

Tal vez "mujer maravillosa" estaría mejor que la opción que propongo (siempre y cuando no haya connotación sexual, claro).


----------



## Gévy

Hola Zazi:

No hay connotación sexual en esta expresión, sólo refleja que "se sale", que tiene un algo fuera de lo común. Según los contextos puede ser peyorativo o admirativo, en tu frase es lo segundo, como bien has intuído al proponer maravillosa.

Pero "maravillosa" no vale, no es exactamente esto; tendría más que ver la expresión con "*una mujer de la hostia*", "*una jodida mujer*"... Sacré, en sus orígenes era una basfemia, ya no lo es, pero sigue teniendo un doble matiz: irreverente y admirativo. Es decir que permite, como en tu texto, hacer un cumplido fantástico guardando el pudor.

Así lo veo, al menos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

